# Screen Service per Cron neu starten



## benurb (4. September 2006)

Habe mal eine Frage auf die ich irgendwie keine ausreichende Antwort bisher gefunden habe. Ich habe eine Serversoftware, die ich auf unserem Debian Sarge Root unter Screen laufen lasse. Nun möchte ich diese Screen-Instanz alle halbe Stunde neu starten. Soll heißen ich möchte sie "killen" und dann wieder ganz neustarten. Muss ich das per Cron machen oder hat auch Screen direkt so eine Funktion. Was wäre ein Beispiel Cron dafür?


----------



## 4men (5. September 2006)

Hi,

also ein Cronjob bietet sich an da du alle halbe Stunde immer den gleichen Ablauf hast.

Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht was die Serversoftware alles mitgebracht hat, aber vielleicht solltest du dir mal im /etc/init anschauen ob, es dazu nicht ein Startscript gibt. Dieses könntest du dann nutzen wenn es eine Restart / Reload Anweisung unterstützt. Falls nicht könntest du es ja erweitern bzw. musst dann ein halt neues schreiben. Als Vorlage gibt es ein Skeleton in dem Verzeichnis.

Dieses Skipt kannst du dann per Cron einfach alle 30 Min laufen lassen.

Gruß 4men


----------

